# LOADER HYDRAULIC PROBLEM ON FOTON TRACTOR



## Daddy’s girl (Apr 22, 2021)

I am having issues with my bucket working... one minute it works great and then in the middle of using it the bucket won’t move at all any help would be great because you can’t find anything on the tractor or bucket itself on the web... it’s a 2005 FT-404-AK16 tractor with a spirit SL-40 front loader... any links or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Daddy’s girl said:


> I am having issues with my bucket working... one minute it works great and then in the middle of using it the bucket won’t move at all any help would be great because you can’t find anything on the tractor or bucket itself on the web... it’s a 2005 FT-404-AK16 tractor with a spirit SL-40 front loader... any links or help would be greatly appreciated


Welcome to the forum. Can you give us a little history on your situation? Have you just completed some major repairs or a service, for instance? Is your oil reservoir topped up with the proper fluid?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Just the bucket tilt function quits working? The lift arms continue to work as normal?


----------

